# New springs from WindTunnel



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

WT #3302 2# Orange
WT #3303 3# Blue
WT #3304 4# White
WT #3305 5# Red
WT #3306 6# Green
WT #3307 7# Purple
WT #3308 8# Black
WT #3309 9# Silver
WT #3310 10# Gold

The listed above are the CS line (center shock). 2, 3, 4# are not yet available. 5# through 10# are available in 1 pair packages for $3.50. Combo packs for all rates will be available as soon as the 2-4 are ready for shipment. As you can see some are new and some were done because of request to have a one stop shop for all springs and I am working hard to R&D others at this time to bring you yet more suspension options. They are also color coded the same as our front end springs to make it easy to identify. Hopefully these will add to your options to better tune your car wether it be center shocks or touring car use. 

Good Luck, Rob @ WindTunnel Racing Products


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Is any stiffer ones comming?? these are a bit soft for tc cars...


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

There are others coming but what is listed above are very good choice for those of you running touring cars with late model bodies on the dirt. The 9-10# will also work with carpet or asphalt racing needs


Rob @ Windtunnel


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

How many pounds is the Associated silver vcs shock spring for comparison? 9# is what i think it is. Count me in-Ive been wanting a spring between AE green and AE Silver.


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

The 2, 3 & 4# ones that are coming will in in the range of the associated silver, green and blue vcs or buggy type springs. The associated ones mentioned are very soft but there is a good demand for them so I have just expanded. So in short the 9# is off the scale compared to associated stuff. Hope that helps


Rob


----------

